# Response from Petco



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey everyone:

I tweeted twice to Petco-1. About the pop up and 2. In response to what seems like a generic response. I said that I had a pop up blocker and on behalf of the forum, please take it down. Here's the response I got for both:

@kd1212 We're very sorry that you're seeing our ads when you prefer not to. The forum serves you the ads they think are relevant based on your or your friends' likes and interests. If you wish to not see our ads anymore, they can be blocked through your internet browser. For privacy reasons, the forum does not give Petco access to your preferences, so unfortunately we cannot do this for you. Please click the link below for instructions on how you can begin to remove pop up ads that are not relevant to you. http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000491.htm
Reply Retweet Favorite

Obviously, there's no plan on their end to address!

Kim


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just went into the pop up ad and contacted Petco through there....and told them they are extremely annoying with their pop-up ads and that we all collectively have decided to NEVER EVER shop at Petco ever again until the ad's stop. LOL....like they really care.....:huh:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Obviously, they don't care about losing customers!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The A Team said:


> I just went into the pop up ad and contacted Petco through there....and told them they are extremely annoying with their pop-up ads and that we all collectively have decided to NEVER EVER shop at Petco ever again until the ad's stop. LOL....like they really care.....:huh:


Pat I wrote that on their Facebook page when it first started happening. Normally companies are really good of responding but Petco deleted my post. I am with you Petco no more.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm using Chrome...I followed the instructions noted in the link that was provided. 
They said get to the area where it says "do not allow pop ups" and mark that option. .... it was already marked for that, so obviously this makes no difference here.
The pop up is more than necessary. If it was just at sign-in I really wouldn't mind but too much with each move I make!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

this is driving me crazy:w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Came to this thread just in the hopes this was resolved. More bad news though. Sorry to anyone whom I haven't replied to. This is exasperating.:angry:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am thankful the pop up blocker Sylvia recommended has been working.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> I am thankful the pop up blocker Sylvia recommended has been working.


I guess I missed it! Please tell!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am still not getting nor have been getting these pop-ups from Petco. Not sure whether any of you might be using IE11 or not, but I am and am doing fine.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't get the pop ups in chrome, but internet explorer is horrible. I have followed all of the instructions to stop them, but it doesn't work.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I am still not getting nor have been getting these pop-ups from Petco. Not sure whether any of you might be using IE11 or not, but I am and am doing fine.


I have IE11 on my tablet and never got the pop up. I have Safari on my Mac and didn't get them there either.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

sherry said:


> I guess I missed it! Please tell!



Here is a link. If you want to allow ads at any site you wish to support, all you need to do is go to "tools" and select "ad- block plus", select "disable on this page".

https://adblockplus.org/

It is free, but appreciations donations.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hopefully SM/PetGuide will stop selling this kind of advertise, their lack of response to everybody's complains shows they can't remove it before 10/11 when the offer from PetCo expires (saw it on the ad) as PetGuide got paid to run such annoying ad.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> I don't get the pop ups in chrome, but internet explorer is horrible. I have followed all of the instructions to stop them, but it doesn't work.


I googled ad block plus and matches came up for all the popular browsers.
See if this one works

Adblock Plus for Internet Explorer - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I've got Google Chrome too and my blocker is on, but still getting the ad. It's pretty pathetic that Petco has such bad customer service.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just sent a private message to Petco on their fb page (I also put one up on their page). This is the response I just received:


_Hi Pat. Thank you for sending us this feedback. We'll be sure to forward it to our team regarding the ads._


Don't think this will do it....but at least they listened.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Be very, very careful what your download from CNET!!! Not the best place to download anything from. Learned a lot about that from another Forum that I belong to.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dominic said:


> Hopefully SM/PetGuide will stop selling this kind of advertise, their lack of response to everybody's complains shows they can't remove it before 10/11 when the offer from PetCo expires (saw it on the ad) as PetGuide got paid to run such annoying ad.


Exactly! All of your collective exasperation and anger at PetCo is misdirected. You should be contacting the owners at SM/PetGuide. They have put the forum in this position. Although I don't understand why everyone isn't using adblocker at this point. It is very effective.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Pop up blocker is not working with Google Chrome. It's already on, so somehow the ad got around the blocker.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

kd1212 said:


> Pop up blocker is not working with Google Chrome. It's already on, so somehow the ad got around the blocker.



Popup blocker is not the same as ad block


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Try what Silvia suggested Adblocker Plus! It works.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Pressed return too soon. 

This ad is not a pop up. Pop up is when another browser window opens. The chrome pop up blocker does a GREAT job of stopping those. Switch to Chrome if you're not using that yet. 

This ad, yes it 'pops up' on the page but it's not what's technically called a pop-up. This is still within the same window. 

There is a concept called reservations in advertising. A website (like Spoiled Maltese' sells advertising spot to a company as a reservation for a few hours, or a few days even. If we are lucky, the ads are non annoying. In this case we were unlucky. Again, this should be within PetGuide's control. But once a company (PetCo) has paid for a reservation, it doesn't leave site owners with a lot of options. 

Also, advertising isn't done manually. So perhaps Petco's ad agency chose a bunch of websites that cater to pet lovers and targeted them all. It's a very complicated method to 'switch off' advertising for a single site. But it's simpler for the site owner to not allow annoying ad spots. Like this full page takeover. 

Lastly, in big companies like PetCo, the people who do social media are very different and far removed from people who do ads. Actually, it might not even be one group of people who do ads. Ad agencies contract out advertising to various other companies. So one person in LA might be doing banner ads, and another one in NYC is doing video ads. And yet another person in SF is doing TV ads and none of them know each other. So I'm not surprised that complaining to PetCo isn't helping. 

My philosophy is I don't complain about free services. SM is a free service for me. But I can understand why the paid members are frustrated if they were promised lesser ads. The admins here really need to be more responsive. It can't be just Yung. PetGuide has many forums, there have to be other people in charge. And it's a pity that these complaints are being ignored.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> Pressed return too soon.
> 
> This ad is not a pop up. Pop up is when another browser window opens. The chrome pop up blocker does a GREAT job of stopping those. Switch to Chrome if you're not using that yet.
> 
> ...


Aastha is right on target. Now you have had the computer expert explain how this worked to all of us. So, now if you are still upset, here is a link to PetGuide's contact us page. This is the owner of SM (and many other pet forums). So take aim and direct your dissatisfaction here!

Contact Us - PetGuide


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

I hope this ad isn't the start of new annoying things to come.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Below is a link to something Yung posted on the Poodle Forum in regard to ads. Please note the date is January 14, 2010.

Ads Update - Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I should have included this post from yesterday. Something is obviously wrong since they haven't heard from Administration either.

Can the Admin prevent pop-up advertisements? - Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I haven't gotten any pop-ups so far.*


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks so much--I had no idea!!!

I also read the rest of your email and appreciate all of the technical information and your advertising know how! I was going nuts with the ad and couldn't understand why it was there if I had the blocker on. I added the adblock and knock on wood, so far the ad isn't there.

I agree that Pet Guide should have been more responsive to this--at least they could have provided the info that you did!

Thanks again!!!



eiksaa said:


> Popup blocker is not the same as ad block


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Can someone tell me if there is a way for MAC lap top users to stop this Petco ad?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, as I stated earlier I have a lap-top MacBook and per Sylvia's suggestion I downloaded Adblocker plus---since then I have had no issues.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Can someone tell me if there is a way for MAC lap top users to stop this Petco ad?


Yes. Download Adblocker Plus for Safari. 

https://adblockplus.org


----------

